# Texas Uber driver encloses himself in plastic bubble amid coronavirus fears



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.kwtx.com/content/news/H...-bubble-amid-coronavirus-fears-568571971.html








*A Central Texas resident in Houston took this photo of his Uber driver and shared it with KWTX. (Photo exclusive to KWTX Waco)*

_By Staff_ | 
Posted: Fri 5:16 PM, Mar 06, 2020 | 
Updated: Fri 6:48 PM, Mar 06, 2020





































*HOUSTON (KWTX)*
A Central Texas resident visiting Houston shared a photo of his Uber driver with KWTX.

The photo shows the young driver enclosed in a makeshift plastic bubble inside his vehicle.

As soon as his rider entered his vehicle, the Uber driver told him not to worry about the plastic enclosure, explaining it was meant to protect both of them.
The driver said he got the idea from a news report he watched about a taxi driver in China using pipes and shower liner to cover the driver's seat.
The driver said it was his second attempt and that his original design covered both front seats. He said he removed that first design because passengers in the backseat could not get air from the air conditioner.

The driver's effort to protect himself comes as more coronavirus cases are confirmed in Texas.

The City of Houston reported its first case of the new virus, a man between 60 and 70 years old who officials say traveled with a group of people to Egypt.

That group included four other area residents who have also tested positive


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's also good if you are not a chatter, you use the old "sorry I can't hear you well" line.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cash- virus carrier
For the first time, Uber drivers will be rejecting cash tips 😷🙄


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> https://www.kwtx.com/content/news/H...-bubble-amid-coronavirus-fears-568571971.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The EXACT SAME air as in the Rest of the car
Is being blown into his " Bubble"!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Everyone repeat after me: THERE IS NO EPIDEMIC!!! This is all media hype.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clothahump said:


> Everyone repeat after me: THERE IS NO EPIDEMIC!!! This is all media hype.














Clothahump said:


> Everyone repeat after me: THERE IS NO EPIDEMIC!!! This is all media hype.


Find something else to do besides Uber when the Travel Ban comes


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 426588
> 
> 
> 
> Find something else to do besides Uber when the Travel Ban comes


Ain't gonna help. It's like asking the government to contain an earthquake. Truth is, regardless of what the government does, this thing is gonna spread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ain't gonna help. It's like asking the government to contain an earthquake. Truth is, regardless of what the government does, this thing is gonna spread regardless.


THE GRUBBERMENT DOES NOT WANT EVERYONE CATCHING IT AT ONCE.

THEN " EVERYTHING" CEASES TO FUNCTION.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> THE GRUBBERMENT DOES NOT WANT EVERYONE CATCHING IT AT ONCE.
> 
> THEN " EVERYTHING" CEASES TO FUNCTION.


But then over much faster


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Clothahump said:


> Everyone repeat after me: THERE IS NO EPIDEMIC!!! This is all media hype.


i dont think this post is going to age well.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Positive to negative test results on CV so far.
3-5% tested for CV have come back positive.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Jesus you can get a ton of jobs that pay better than Uber the SAME day you apply in Texas, why anyone would go to these lengths to drive rideshare is absolute bonkers...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

not just rideshare, there will be plenty of places that will be unsafe to work at soon. hopefully not but we'll see.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The only way to Uber safely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> The only way to Uber safely.
> View attachment 426696


IF YOU USE CORRECT PROCEDURE TO DISROBE & CLEAN THE SUIT !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> IF YOU USE CORRECT PROCEDURE TO DISROBE & CLEAN THE SUIT !


I just walk through the car wash.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> The only way to Uber safely.
> View attachment 426696


Very Hot, plans for dinner?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Find something else to do besides Uber when the Travel Ban comes


I don't care what Italy is doing. I'm speaking of the USA.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Hah! I've thought of doing the exact same thing! Not just for the coronavirus, but all flus and colds. I already got sick this year when a pax sneezed on me from the back seat and I felt the wet air go right by my ear! Disgusting - plus I had to live through the (mild) cold or - hell, could of been coronavirus for all I know. These idiots that don't have the decency to cover their noses.





MKAHNoni0KI[/MEDIA]]


----------

